# I want to make sauerkraut, but what to make it in?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would prefer a crock, but don't have one, don't want to spend a lot for one if I don't need to, I really don't want to use plastic, I do have 1/2 gallon jars that I could use. What do you recommend?


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

Around here you can find some cheap crocks if you pay attention to garage sales. 

I might also consider a cheap 3 gallon stainless steel stock pot


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I actually ferment all of my kraut in canning jars, so your 1/2 gallon jars would work fine. 

Shred your cabbage and pack in jars (tight, but not super tight). Add 1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons of pickling salt (for the 1/2 gallon jars) to the top and fill with boiling water. Remove any noticeable air bubbles and place lid and band on jar. Tighten slightly- you want the fermenting gas to be able to escape. Place in a cool dark place to ferment. I leave mine alone for about 2 weeks. Check them after that- if the cabbage has discolored- toss it, it should stay a crisp whitish color. At the 2 week mark, you can tighten down the lids, and the fermentation process will seal the jars. If you do not feel comfortable with this. Remove lids, and add new ones and waterbath for 40 minutes. I do not do this, because the heat will kill any of the beneficial bacteria in the kraut. My MIL taught me how to do this, and she has done it this way for 30 yrs. I did 26 quarts just a few weeks ago and everything turned out great.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

You can buy the crocks from the sausage makers dot com
Leeners dot com 
I have a 10 liter and it works great


----------



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

tagged


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

kellyst said:


> Around here you can find some cheap crocks if you pay attention to garage sales.
> 
> I might also consider a cheap 3 gallon stainless steel stock pot


I watched a you tube video on making kraut and the lady in it (an extension agent) said you shouldn't use metal when making kraut. So this year, I made sure all my utensils were wood or plastic. Not sure if it made a difference, but my kraut WAS better tasting this year. Just a thought!


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

Crocks, even at the thrift stores are too expensive for me. I tried a glass gallon jar before, but the cabbage spoiled.

When you say to put the lid and ring on and tighten slightly, how much is "slightly"? If you tighten too much, will the jar explode?

I want to try this again, but do not want to waste the food if it does not work.

Thanks.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm going to say get a food grade bucket--$5 at home depot or free at the bakery if you can schmooze your way into a few.
I know it's against the grain, and you don't want plastic, but these buckets are fantastic for sauerkraut and fermented pickles (and hauling water, and storing grain/pasta/beans/rice with a lid, and a thousand other uses). 
I love having the food grade buckets (most with lids) around, and get good use out of 10 or so of them. 
I'm planning on sauerkraut and pickles again this fall in those buckets.
Still, I hope you find a crock or some way to make your sauerkraut and enjoy it. It's fun.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, Feather.

How would you go about sealing it or weighing down the cabbage?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

You're welcome. I'm looking forward to hearing how this goes for you.

I had some corelle dinner plates that fit inside the top perfectly for weighing it down. I put the cabbage and water in, w/salt, then the plate, pushed it down, then topped it with a gallon zip lock bag filled with salt water for weight.

I checked it every day, cleaned the plate and ziplock bag, and edges of the bucket on the inside (wiping with a wash cloth), keeping any mold washed off with clean water. 

Then, repositioned the plate and bag on top again.
Smell the brine/cabbage everyday. I never had it go bad but I did have a 5 gallon bucket of cucumber/pickles start to smell bad, and I tossed that one.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

I'll have to try it.

Thanks, again, Feather.


----------



## offgridhomeca (Mar 13, 2013)

We did make 1 mistake in buying a crock - we got a huge one. It made nearly a dozen jars of sauerkraut. I made some last summer and we still have a few jars of it to get through. If I could go back I would get the smallest one. There are also those crafted or bought mason jar lids made for fermenting, that have squiggly straw looking fermenting tubes on top originally used in spirit brewing. Those are fairly cheap and even cheaper to craft.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Food grade bucket, or an old cookie jar, or 1/2 gallon canning jar. I think something with an open mouth works best, so you can put something inside to help weight it down and keep it submerged. 

Yes, it could explode if the top is too tight! I use a plastic cookie-jar sort of thing to get mine started. One cabbage shredded, 2-3 T salt and a little cooled brine if I need more liquid. Weighted down with a plate and something heavy on it. My book suggests poking to the bottom each day to make sure the gases can escape. Not sure why, but I suppose if there was a pocket from which they couldn't escape it could go bad.  

I leave mine right on the counter for 2-10 days or so, longer if you want it really sour. After that I put it in the refrigerator, and at that point I transfer to smaller jars. (Usually 2-3 quart sized canning jars.) I don't make them too tight - just in case - but once in the fridge it really stops fermenting and I've had no problems.

If you wanted to can it for longer term storage, I would do it at this time. I've never canned any though, we just eat it fresh with a little sunflower oil on it. Yum!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is a good link to a university extension recipe for sauerkraut, w/canning instructions. http://www1.extension.umn.edu/food/food-safety/preserving/vegetables-herbs/sauerkraut-recipe/


----------



## moptop159 (Dec 4, 2011)

I am not good at writing recipes but here is how my family has done it for decades.

Wash Jars (Wide or reg what ever ya got)
Cut cabbage in half. Remove core. Slice thin.
Pack jars tight (I use a wood spoon to really mash it in there remember it's gonna shrink a lot)
Stab a kitchen knife through the cabbage about four times to make water passages to bottom of jar.
Add 1 rounded tsp canning salt
Fill with water to 1/2 inch from top of jar (I tap the jar a few times on the counter to dislodge air. I just use well water from the sink)
Close jar with canning lid and ring (I tighten ring just till the ring lightly seats)
Place jars on a cookie sheet and cover jars with a dish towel.
Place jars in a worm place (comfortable room temp)

As the cabbage works off some of the liquid will bubble out of the jars. That's why the cookie sheet and towel. Towel is also to keep out light. With in about 3-4 days check to see if your cabbage is still covered in water. If not just add more tap water and shake jar a little. Sometimes when I need to I push the cabbage down under the brine with a spoon. Keep it going like that for about two week and you got kraut. Tighten down lids and store.

Some times i get a flat creek rock clean and place it on top of cabbage to keep cabbage under brine. My aunt can never believe a rock can ever be clean so she hates when I do that.  

I've ate it made this way all my life. I love it, can never make enough.

I hope this helps


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

this sounds really easy. Thanks for the information.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I keep a batch going all the time. I use two food grade 5 gallon buckets I bought at Lowes. The kraut is in one and the other is inside the first with a weight in it.

Works great. There is very little of the scum that forms this way.


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

I recently used a jar lid called the perfect pickler. It worked great. I'm sure there are cheaper ways to make this type of lid yourself, but I decided to just go for it and get the convenience of it already made. Got mine on Amazon. 

PerfectPickler.com


----------



## Whistle Pig (May 13, 2013)

This is a great resource book for all things fermentation including kraut. Sandor does a great job of dispelling myths and letting you know that fermentation can take place in just about any type of vessel. I highly recommend this book to everyone that is interested in learning more about all types of fermentation!!!

http://amzn.to/13EqUQc

farmer dickie


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

I do my kraut in a 5 gal pail, too. In the past, I've covered with a plate and a water filled 2 gal ziplock. I never thought to fill the bag w/salt water...and have worried about leaks...never thought to top w/another bucket, either! Good ideas.


----------



## Whistle Pig (May 13, 2013)

BobbyB said:


> I keep a batch going all the time. I use two food grade 5 gallon buckets I bought at Lowes. The kraut is in one and the other is inside the first with a weight in it.
> 
> Works great. There is very little of the scum that forms this way.


^ that is a great idea! We bought a crock and weights before reading the Art of Fermentation by Sandor Katz and now I see we could have gotten away for a lot less $$$ although we love our crock and it will last a long time. We got a 20 liter one from Amazon and for those that are interested, here is the link: 

http://amzn.to/10eWW6l

Cabbage is just coming in so I am excited to get our ferment on. I will try to post some future pics of the action!

farmer dickie


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I just ordered these: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000E60G2W/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item and dh is going to get some grommets and make me some lids. So much cheaper than anything else.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I like to make only a little bit. I tried to come up with a solution too... then it came to me... a CROCK POT... duh! Use whatever size you have! I had a plate that fit the top perfectly. Easy to clean up too. I actually just freeze the kraut when it's done and it's perfect! I freeze in cottage cheese containers or something like that as it's just the right size for a meal for us.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

This is how I make mine:

*Sauerkraut Made in Jars*

5 lbs. cabbage
3-1/2 teaspoons salt 



Shred the cabbage fine and place with salt in a large pan, mixing well. Pack solidly in sterilized jars. Fill the jars with cold water to within 1/2 inch of jar tops and seal tightly. 



Sauerkraut will ferment for 3 to 4 days and be ready to use in 4 to 6 weeks. 



Makes 4 quarts. 



You can process this in a water bath canner for 20 minutes after the fermentation period. Just be sure to rinse the jars off, wipe the rims, covered with water to 1" headspace, put on new lids, and rings, then process. 

If you wait until after the fermentation period to process your jars, keep a check on the jar lids as they can bulge and some juice can seep out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

BobbyB said:


> The kraut is in one and the other is inside the first with a weight in it..


What a great idea! That sure beats the plate and weight I've been using.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

I used 1/2 gallon jars. For the weighing down part I used a 1/2 pint jar filled with water inside a sandwich baggie. The baggie overlapped the 1/2 gallon rim.


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

Lacto-fermented Sauerkraut from Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon. 

For each one quart finished kraut, sterilize one wide mouth quart jar or two wide mouth pints and lids. Shred 2 lbs. cabbage for each quart. For each 2lbs cabbage, mix in 1 tbs. salt and 1/4 cup whey. Pound the cabbage until it starts to get bruised and juicy. Pack very tightly in jars, pressing down firmly until jar is filled and juices cover the cabbage to the shoulders of the jars. Top with sterile lids and screw on the bands firmly. Let sit at room temperature for 3 days then store in cool basement or fridge. It is ready after the three days but improves with time.

No need to pressure can or heat in any way. Eat it cold or slightly warmed to preserve the benefits of all the wonderful enzymes! Keeps 1+ year with not other processing. Stays crunchy and delicious.

Optionally you may add in onions, carrots, and/or garlic for different flavors. Some even add a few red pepper flakes for zing!


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I ferment mine in the jars it came out perfect.


----------

